# When did the tyranids arrive?



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right place but;
When Eisenhorn is fighting the Saruthi it's mentioned that even tyranids have have some symmetry, so this means that he knows about them. However much much later, when Ravenor is trapped in the door thingy that takes him around time and space he fights the tyranids but dosent know anything about them and it sems neither does anyone. Is this a mistake, or am I missing something?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, they both lived the Tyranids before the first major Hive Fleet, Behemoth arrived... maybe Eisenhorn had met some of the 'nids on some journey before?

I mean, the Tyranids only became a well-known threat after Behemoth, I believe. I'd check Lexicanum to be sure, though.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes but in ravenor they say that they haven't even named the threat, these being the weird psycic people, all they know is that its the great devourer. Surly if Eisenhorn knew about the tyranids he would have informed the Imperium of there existence


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like a typical Abnett mistake to me ;P


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Perhaps those Ravenor fought were not the standard "Breed" of Tyranid? For example, they could be a left over of a Hive Fleet or something like that? Creatures that have evolved not to resemble a Gaunt, Ravener, Carnifex or whatever. However if not, it is probably a mistake. We could also take into account, that not every faction of the Imperium will know about Tyranids.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah but I'm sure ravenors clever enough to recognise the sign of tyranids. The feeling of dread, the claws, the hungry look in their eyes etc.

And I'm sure as a member of Ordo Xenos that if Eisenhorn knew about them, ravenor would have at least a vauge idea of what they are.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmmm... maybe he was a secretive fellow?
Other than that... probably a mistake.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hive Fleet Behemoth - the first considerable Tyranid threat arrived in 745.M41 (With Naga in 801.M41, Gorgon 899.M41, Kraken 990.M41, Jormungandr 995.M41 and Leviathan in 997.M41 with Collossus appearing in the wake of Leviathan)

However, there have been smaller incursions, either Warp based (IIR, within the old codex is said, that due to the fickality of the warp, a Hive Fleet actually appeared in M36) and of course, the notable example of the Moons of Ymargl, with the sub-species of Genestealer, either there out of accident, or to scout out the Galaxy, as is one of their many purposes..., before being partially exterminted by the Salamanders chapter in the aftermath of the Behemoth Incursion, and vital bio-technology taken to the Mechanicus of Mars, thus them concluding some similiarities between the Xenos of Ymargl and that of Behemoth....(although the words 'Virus' and 'Cyclonic' when added to 'Bomb' and 'Torpedo' do spring to mind...)

As for Abnett series you speak of - I dont know, though considering how the main character is some how involved within the complex, secret-keeping, truth-hidding organisation that is the Inquisiton, I wouldn`t be suprised if he knew (I havent read them... yet... )

Hope this clears some stuff up


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

ravenor mentions that there arent even archive files on the nids when he saw them. then that priest chick said they would first be seriously encountered like 300 years from that point in time (Behemoth). they didnt even get their name until Tyran was gone, so for them to be named tyranids before then would have litterally been random. did tyran fall 300+ years before Behemoth arrived?


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

No, Tyran fell by behemoth's hordes. 

There are mentions in the codex about Hive Fleets that were dormant for a while and are just waking up, so maybe he fought some of those ones? Such as Hydra, maybe?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

HivefleetIngensus said:


> No, Tyran fell by behemoth's hordes.
> 
> There are mentions in the codex about Hive Fleets that were dormant for a while and are just waking up, so maybe he fought some of those ones? Such as Hydra, maybe?


I, personnaly, thought that Hive Fleet Hydra was awoken by a small Dark Eldar raiding force, who in turn had been lured towards the dormant vessels by attacking a small Imperial contingent, within the northern reaches of Segmentum Ultima. Thus, whilst torturing any captives, they awoke one of the vessels, in turn butchered by Genestealers, and waking the fleet early. And this was after the Tyranid threat had been discovered, roughly inbetween the aftermath of Kraken and the awakening of Leviathan, or sometime after Leviathan...?


----------

